# fish food idea



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

So on my trip i met a lovly cuple from the lander. They are commercal fishermen who own there boats and such. they told me i cuold come get as much fish eggs as i wanted and they will take me prawn fishing. naw prawn i can feed to my fish... can i feed fish eggs? hes says ther loaded with proteen and fat. i wuold quess they are some type of salmon eggs and hes said hes has like a 50 pound block of it... and more in the summer. as well all u fisher people may want them for bait let me know.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

the eggs would likely be awesome fish food, lots of lipids


----------



## FatKid (Jun 25, 2010)

If you can find out which fish the eggs are from you may have a potential buyer. Let me know how much he wants per lb as well. Thanks.


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

i fed my fish salmon eggs before but they really pollute the water way too oily


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

the fish eggs he said i cuolf have for free. they dont use them.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

id like some fish eggs if you ever make it into vancouver


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

i am sure i will. hes says he has over 50 pounds of eggs right now so.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

awesome  i would love a chunk like the size of a softball or something like that, keep it in a tupperware in the freezer should last a while and i bet the cichlids + dwarf puffers will go nuts over them


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah i was thinking to beef of the thai silk. and a fewof my other guys.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

there's a reason trout stalk incoming salmon!

(we used to fry the malt and eggs as a snack... yum!)


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

wow, i would prob take some too
dry them up and add it on my nigiri haha jk!

id take some for my fronts !
let me know price as well


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

Is it fresh or cured row? for fishing salmon row is cured in salt, borax, or sugar... it firms up the row so it will stay on the hook and helps bring out the oils to attract fish. I don't think that would be good to feed to your fish.


----------



## FatKid (Jun 25, 2010)

I was more wondering which type of egg they are for fishing purposes. I'm a little picky as to which eggs I use. ty


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

hey ill try and email them tomorow. i think they are just frozen cose as iv said they dont use them for fishing. i am more stoked on prawn fishing with them. freash free fish food.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

hey so i got a shoping bag full of eggs. they are from a salmon of some sort. He said but i wasnt listing what i do rember him says was there were the lager eggs that most people use for fishing. he norm wuold sell them but he doesnt need them. he can also get me smaller one in the summer time.

so i have eggs who wants some?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

chum salmon are who the egss are from. they are from last year and are frozen. let me know who wants some and how much.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

here are some pics of the eggs.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

chum eggs who wants so chum eggs??


----------



## FatKid (Jun 25, 2010)

Are they all solid together and have ice on them like that? How much do you have? Just the one bag?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

hey yeah thats it righ there. i have the one bag but come run time ill have tons cose my freinds are commeral fishermen and they will be keeping a bunch of the eggs for me.


----------



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

christhefish said:


> i fed my fish salmon eggs before but they really pollute the water way too oily


x2, salmon eggs make one hell of a mess


----------

